# Smoking cheese.....maybe!!



## bmb527 (Jul 2, 2014)

Hey all,

 Just thinking that I would like some nice smoked cheese. From my readings, cold smoking is the best, if not only way to go to do it. Has anyone here used a regular old offset smoker to do this? If so, how do you keep temps below 80-90, yet make plenty of smoke? Any input is welcome!!

Bill


----------



## sqwib (Jul 2, 2014)

bmb527 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just thinking that I would like some nice smoked cheese. From my readings, cold smoking is the best, if not only way to go to do it. Has anyone here used a regular old offset smoker to do this? If so, how do you keep temps below 80-90, yet make plenty of smoke? Any input is welcome!!
> 
> Bill


If I smoked cheese on my offset I would

1) smoke when the temps were below 50°

2) place an AMNPS on the RF plate slightly left of the cheese away from the exhaust

you could use pellets in a can with a cheap harbor freight soldering iron, do a search for more info


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 2, 2014)

bmb527 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just thinking that I would like some nice smoked cheese. From my readings, cold smoking is the best, if not only way to go to do it. Has anyone here used a regular old offset smoker to do this? If so, how do you keep temps below 80-90, yet make plenty of smoke? Any input is welcome!!
> 
> Bill


If you get an Amazing Smoker (bottom of page), you can smoke cheese in a Cardboard Box:

Check this out:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/99316/cardboard-box-cold-smoker

Bear


----------



## talan64 (Jul 2, 2014)

What SQWIB & Bearcarver said x2.

I smoke my cheese when the temps are cooler, and I use my Amaze-n-smoker (sawdust type). I smoke it in my Traeger, with it off, just to have a good chamber. 

You just need to plan ahead, and hope you have enough to get you through the hot summer months.

Good luck


----------



## hwy199 (Jul 24, 2014)

I used my offset smoker and froze two gallon sized ziplock bags with water and it helped to keep the temp down. Two bricks of charcoal and hickory chips was all i needed


----------

